# what is the longest cycle you've ever heard of?



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm really hoping it's mine







:. I'm on day number 36 and no period. I'm scared to death to take a preg test because there is no way I can have another baby at this time....

Somehow I think I'm either not timing cycles right or something. It seems I always have a few days of panic thinking I should have got my period. I'm just so bad at writing everything down and now I'm panicking!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Depends what you mean. If you know you ARE ovulating, I am not sure. I used to have 56-day cycles sometimes.... I considered that skipping a period here and there.


----------



## mamamerle (Aug 28, 2005)

If you mean average cycle days, mine average at 36 days. I've had regular cycles as long as 39 days. Stress can draw it out. Hope that helps.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my longest cycle was something like 46 days. I average 31ish days


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you! I know I'm panicking because it seems like every month I think I must be pregnant







. But seriously it wasn't funny this month because I've been so stressed about it that I think I'm creating symptoms. Plus I've lost another 10 pounds in only about a months time. I'll wait a few more days...


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My normal cycle length is 39-45 days.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

a dramatic weight loss can definately screw with your cycle. chalk it up to loosing weight and stop worrying about it!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I went for nine months w/o a period because I have PCOS and it was at its worse.

How long are your cycles normally? When did you *think* you ovulated? Stress can delay an ovulation, but not the actual period. Why not just test? Do you feel better not knowing either way?


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I used to regularly have cycles that were 45-60 days long. I was charting and it was taking me most of the time to ovulate and then I had a normal luteal phase. My cycles went to a more normal time frame once I lost a lot of weight.
Wendi


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
I used to regularly have cycles that were 45-60 days long. I was charting and it was taking me most of the time to ovulate and then I had a normal luteal phase. My cycles went to a more normal time frame once I lost a lot of weight.
Wendi

Lactivist - Did you know when you were about to ovulate, or did you only know after your temps went up? I find it pretty hard to figure out my ovulation; I normally dont know until after the fact.







:


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I would get EWCM over and over again during the cycles and so for a while before I was charting I thought I had already ovulated and kept thinking I was pregnant. After charting a few cycles and seeing my temp change I started to get a feel for when I was ovulating. I also have ovulation pain that I didn't really connect to until I was charting. I started charting because I really didn't know what was going on with my body. After charting for a while I really got a handle on it.








Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I would get EWCM over and over again during the cycles and so for a while before I was charting I thought I had already ovulated and kept thinking I was pregnant. After charting a few cycles and seeing my temp change I started to get a feel for when I was ovulating. I also have ovulation pain that I didn't really connect to until I was charting. I started charting because I really didn't know what was going on with my body. After charting for a while I really got a handle on it.








Wendi


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
Well I would get EWCM over and over again during the cycles and so for a while before I was charting I thought I had already ovulated and kept thinking I was pregnant. After charting a few cycles and seeing my temp change I started to get a feel for when I was ovulating. I also have ovulation pain that I didn't really connect to until I was charting. I started charting because I really didn't know what was going on with my body. After charting for a while I really got a handle on it.








Wendi

Thanks! I know what you mean about the EWCM over and over again. I also get O pain, breasts tenderness/soreness etc w/o a temp change. Its like my body is _trying_ to O, but just cant get it out.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

That's what it seemed like with my body too. At one point I took Australian Bush Flower Essence She Oak which helps with fertility issues, it did seem to help. Like I said the thing that worked for me was to lose weight. Are you nursing? My cycles that were like this were when I was nursing my middle child. I am nursing now but my cycles have remained regular (well up until I went and got pregnant).
Wendi


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
That's what it seemed like with my body too. At one point I took Australian Bush Flower Essence She Oak which helps with fertility issues, it did seem to help. Like I said the thing that worked for me was to lose weight. Are you nursing? My cycles that were like this were when I was nursing my middle child. I am nursing now but my cycles have remained regular (well up until I went and got pregnant).
Wendi

I recently started taking Vitex to help with my cycles because I have PCOS and ovulate late. I lost weight over the last part of 2005 and all of 2006 and I dont have much more to lose; but I still run 3-4 days a week, bike, hike, weights, and have a pretty good diet. I dont have living children and never breastfed. I will google the Australian Bush Flower Essence She Oak. Thanks a lot!


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

It's not unusual for me to have long cycles, too. 60+ days. I don't think I need to lose weight and tests don't show any hormonal issues.


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

I had one that was 45 days for some reason once about a year ago, when I am usually pretty regular. It was so confusing.







:


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

This is where charting would come in handy... would help prevent a lot of freak outs and worrying.... Ovulation can be delayed, and that can cause long cycles... but if you know you haven't ovulated yet, then you can not freak out worrying that you might be pregnant... kwim?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom* 
This is where charting would come in handy... would help prevent a lot of freak outs and worrying.... Ovulation can be delayed, and that can cause long cycles... but if you know you haven't ovulated yet, then you can not freak out worrying that you might be pregnant... kwim?


See, I totally suck at charting! Do you have a charting for idiots website to recommend?







. And it makes me feel totally dumb since it seems so easy for some.

I think I don't have very regular cycles either

I really try to keep track and pinpoint ovulation but I doubt myself.

And I'm not good at abstinence







: DH is much better at just saying no now that we have two and he has to share nighttime wakings


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

The only reason why I can halfway do it is because I have the TCOYF book and I refer to it over and over and over again. Also the fertilityfriend.com website is pretty good as well, though you get the most detail from the book. The more you do it, the more it will be like second nature. I dont have little ones to care for at night, but my biggest problem is needing to use the bathroom 1-2x a night. That can suck.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL about the charting for idiots.

Well, a mucus-only method at the very least may be good for you - to keep track of your cycles and your approximately ovulation if nothing else (to help prevent the freakouts you know?)

Billings Method is what is taught successfully in third world countries to women with no formal education, so you might want to do a google search on that.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom* 

Billings Method is what is taught successfully in third world countries to women with no formal education, so you might want to do a google search on that.


This totally made me







. This is what I need! And I have been formally educated so I have that much more on my side


----------



## snobunny (Nov 11, 2006)

My cycles are always all over the place too.
And they can be quite long. Usually between 40-50 days long. I totally recommend that you start charting to keep track of when you ovulate. As soon as you figure out that you've o'ed, you'll be able to estimate when you should be getting your period, so no "maybe I'm pregnant" freakouts!
I use fertilityfriend.com to keep track of my temps. Very easy to use. And I get up at weird times everynight to feed my baby and even with that it is still pretty easy to pinpoint O day.
My last cycle lasted only 29 days with O day being on CD 15. (so normal it totally caught me off guard!) Thanks to charting, I knew to expect my period early.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I got my period, hurray....now I'm bloated and feel crappy!

OK so I'm gonna start being better about charting, and hopefully I can begin to feel more confident about my cycles and stop always thinking I'm going to have an accidental pregnancy!

THe weird thing is, no matter if my cycles are all over the place, or if I am not quite sure when I ovulate, I always know the minute my period is going to start.

Thanks for all the info


----------

